# The Villages of London



## danm (Aug 25, 2010)

Unlike many other cities, such as New York, London has grown organically and haphazardly over two millenia (since the first Roman settlement of Londinium approx. 2000 years ago) to become the city we see today. 

There were no grand plans and there is no order to how the city has developed. You don't see streets following a grid format, and the City of London (the oldest part of the city - the square mile - which now makes up London's main financial district) still roughly has the same street layout as it did in Roman times.

As a result of this organic growth, many parts of both inner London and many outlying suburbs were once villages far from the city. Those villages have become submerged within the urban sprawl of London as it has expanded over the centuries. 

Many of these villages still maintain their distinct, unique character and atmosphere today, making London a "city of villages". 

This diversity, not only of people (London is one of the most cosmopolitan cities on Earth) but of places, is in my opinion part of what makes London so fascinating, and what makes it possibly the greatest city in the world. 


*Hampstead* (North London)

_Hampstead is a district of north central London. The key sights are a wealth of under-stated historical attractions, and the magnificent open spaces of Hampstead Heath. Kenwood House is one of the most accessible of London's great Regency homes, John Keats has a museum devoted to his life and work at his former residence here, and the inspiration for many of John Constable's landscapes is all around you on Hampstead Heath. Combine those with some of the most interesting historical pubs in the whole city, and a vibrant restaurant and cafe scene, and Hampstead really does have much to offer the visitor.

Hampstead Village, with its myriad restaurants, old pubs and cafes is an agreeable place to spend a day or two. The area retains much of its original village character, and Hampstead High St alone houses no less than 18 grade II listed buildings. This is one of the wealthiest sections of the city's inner boroughs, full of stately neighbourhoods and grand historic houses. You will also find some interesting, non-mainstream shopping, several repertory theatres and one of the best arthouse cinemas in London.

The nearby vast, open green spaces of Hampstead Heath are a major attraction for Londoners, but relatively few visitors know much about this wonderful remnant of countryside in the centre of London.

Hampstead is a district of great literary, artistic and thespian traditions, and former residents include Kingsley Amis, William Blake, John Constable, Ian Fleming, William Hogarth, John Keats, Anna Pavlova and Alfred Tennyson. Those traditions continue today, and Hampstead is the home of choice for many actors, musicians, writers and media personalities.

Everything you could want in a village is here. The hills and lanes, the old gas lamps, the pubs, the funfair on the heath. There are fishmongers, butchers, French bakers, an eclectic range of restaurants, the Everyman cinema where food is delivered to your sofa seat, summer concerts and exhibitions at Kenwood on Hampstead Heath.
The whiff of old bohemia is ever-present as arty and literary types mix with big new money and old Jewish wealth. It has its own circle of glitterati – Sting, Annie Lennox, George Michael, Ringo Starr, Lulu, Dame Judi Dench, Emma Thompson, Russell Brand, Ricky Gervais and others. The houses in the village are the diamonds._



Hampstead...London, England by Jasperdo, on Flickr










Parliament Hill, Hampstead Heath:








AFS-060537.jpg by Alex Segre, on Flickr














































The girl from Harry Potter...










The homes behind by Akashic, on Flickr


----------



## danm (Aug 25, 2010)

*Primrose Hill* (North London)

_Situated to the north of Regent’s Park, Primrose Hill is a popular and fashionable region of northern London, offering panoramic views of the surrounding neighbourhoods. The name Primrose Hill derives from the grassy hill that is central to the region.

The hill was recognised as being of significance in 1842 when an Act of Parliament was passed to protect the hill as a public area. Around the public land, there are rows of pretty Victorian terraces that have stood the test of time and remain popular with the City set. Primrose Hill is situated conveniently close to the city centre, while escaping the most densely populated inner city locations. Unsurprisingly, this means that Primrose Hill is expensive and fashionable for both locals and visitors.

The Hill is a close-knit neighbourhood village, but then many London areas are. Tourists may find it odd, but this metropolis is both one of the world's big cities and an archipelago of little boroughs which still retain the air of the villages they were not long ago, before being devoured by the ever-expanding Greater London megalopolis.

Primrose Hill is a surprisingly steep green mound overlooking London, lined with broad trees and crisscrossed with ribbons of paths, surrounded by houses many of which have pastel-coloured facades and beautiful architectural styles.

Along its wishbone-shaped high streets you can buy anything, but they are remarkably free of chain stores.

The genteel, holidaying-in-the-Mediterranean atmosphere of the place hides a burning sense of local identity, celebrated in literature and film. 
The top of Primrose Hill itself is where Pongo and Perdita resort to the twilight bark in search of their 15 missing puppies in the Disney classic 101 Dalmatians, and where the Martians finally expire through disease in the last pages of HG Wells's The War of the Worlds. 
It is the focus of Kingsley Amis's novel The Folk Who Live on the Hill and of journalistic parodies by Alan Bennett and Mark Boxer.

Many writers, poets and artists have lived in Primrose Hill, including Martin Amis, Isabel Fonseca, Ian McEwan, and before them WB Yeats, Ted Hughes and Sylvia Plath, who committed suicide here.

Famous rock groups and singers have recorded albums here: the Rolling Stones, Stevie Wonder and Sting in Utopia Village, Blur in Mayfair Studio.

A disproportionate number of celebrities live in Primrose Hill, eat in its restaurants, frequent its shops, meet in its bars.

The media people have also taken up residence here en mass._


Primrose Hill: London Skyline by Lopiccolo, on Flickr


Primrose Hill by rodolfoml, on Flickr


Primrose Hill at night by Brian-T, on Flickr


Primrose Hill, London by SteveM51, on Flickr


Primrose Hill, London by SteveM51, on Flickr


The Pembroke, Primrose Hill, London by bluebeart, on Flickr


Primrose Hill London by ChicagoGeek, on Flickr


01Feb09_LondonSnow3 by Jen Sparkle, on Flickr


Primrose Hill High Street by eoconn, on Flickr











Chalcot Square NW1 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


----------



## danm (Aug 25, 2010)

*Richmond* (South-West London)

_Richmond lies 15 miles southwest of central London yet a fast train from London Waterloo will bring you here in 15 minutes.

When you arrive you will be in a different world. The River Thames runs through the heart of the borough for 21 miles linking Hampton Court Palace, Richmond town centre and Kew Gardens with central London. With beautiful Royal parks and historic houses, theatres, museums and galleries rich with exhibits and town centres bursting with shops and restaurants, Richmond upon Thames rivals anywhere in London.

Richmond was originally a separate town and before 1965 a part of the county of Surrey.

The local inhabitants often view themselves (as do others) as something vaguely separate from the metropolis as a whole. This is perhaps due to Richmond's location on a large loop of the River Thames which surrounds most of the area, its enveloping by several vast royal parks and its previously independent identity. The parks are a major attraction for visitors as are the myriad of fine restaurants and interesting shopping. The areas north of the Thames around Twickenham, Hampton Wick and Bushy Park are part of Richmond borough and include the magnificent royal palace of Hampton Court.

Located just to the north of Richmond and in the same loop of the Thames, Kew is mostly known for the world famous gardens of the same name. It is also home to some fine Victorian architecture._











River Thames - Richmond - London by hotonpictures, on Flickr





























Richmond-upon-Thames by Lexiphanic, on Flickr

*Richmond Park, where wild deer roam...*

Deer rut in Richmond Park by Ryan and Claire, on Flickr


Richmond, London by miss shelley, on Flickr


Sunset over river Thames in Richmond - London by hotonpictures, on Flickr


Richmond, London - January 2012 by ntalka, on Flickr


Phill Clarke's town Richmond, London. by Wanda Rivera, on Flickr


Richmond hill by @Doug88888, on Flickr


Richmond Hill by horror_show, on Flickr









Richmond Hill, London by JivZ, on Flickr


Misty morning, Richmond Hill, London by Paul Mallett, on Flickr


Sunset from Richmond Hill by Richard W Hollins, on Flickr


View on Richmond Hill by welve, on Flickr


Richmond Hill by Dick Dangerous, on Flickr


----------



## danm (Aug 25, 2010)

*Soho* (Central London)

_Soho is a hard place to pin down. The district – and its southern subsection Chinatown – teems with tourists going to West End shows, media professionals marching to work, hungry patrons sampling some of London's best restaurants and people looking to have a long night out at one (or several) of the area's clubs, bars and pubs. But Soho was also home to many historical figures, including Mozart, Karl Marx and The Sex Pistols. Many Londoners still think it’s all about sex, but the fact is, Soho should be as notable for its history and culture as it is for the sleaze.

The area of Soho was grazing farmland until 1536, when it was taken by Henry VIII as a royal park for the Palace of Whitehall. The name "Soho" first appears in the 17th century. Most authorities believe that the name derives from a former hunting cry. The Duke of Monmouth used "soho" as a rallying call for his men at the Battle of Sedgemoor, half a century after the name was first used for this area of London.

In the 1660s the Crown granted Soho Fields to Henry Jermyn, 1st Earl of St Albans. He leased 19 of its 22 acres to Joseph Girle, who gained permission to build and promptly passed his lease and licence to bricklayer Richard Frith in 1677. Frith began the development. In 1698 William III granted the Crown freehold of most of this area to William, Earl of Portland. Meanwhile the southern part of what became the parish of St. Anne, Soho, was sold by the Crown in parcels in the 16th and 17th centuries, with part going to Robert Sidney, Earl of Leicester.

Despite the best intentions of landowners such as the Earls of Leicester and Portland to develop the land on the grand scale of neighbouring Bloomsbury, Marylebone and Mayfair, Soho never became a fashionable area for the rich. Immigrants settled in the area, especially French Huguenots who poured in in 1688, after which the area became known as London's French quarter. The French church in Soho Square was founded by Huguenots in the 17th century. By the mid-18th century, the aristocrats who had been living in Soho Square or Gerrard Street had moved away. Soho's character stems partly from the ensuing neglect by rich and fashionable London, and the lack of redevelopment that characterized the neighbouring areas.

By the mid-19th century, all respectable families had moved away, and prostitutes, music halls and small theatres had moved in. In the early 20th century, foreign nationals opened cheap eating-houses, and the neighbourhood became a fashionable place to eat for intellectuals, writers and artists. From the 1930s to the early 1960s, Soho folklore states that the pubs of Soho were packed every night with drunken writers, poets and artists, many of whom never stayed sober long enough to become successful; and it was also during this period that the Soho pub landlords established themselves.

A detailed mural depicting Soho characters, including writer Dylan Thomas and jazz musician George Melly, is in Broadwick Street, at the junction with Carnaby Street.

In fiction, Robert Louis Stevenson had Dr. Henry Jekyll set up a home for Edward Hyde in Soho in his novel, Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde.

From the 17th to early 20th century Soho was avoided and neglected by the rich aristocrats in neighbouring Bloomsbury and Mayfair. As such, Soho developed a reputation for prostitution, music halls, cheap food and shady dealings.

During the 20th century, Soho became the centre of bohemian London with intellectuals, writers, artists and poets eating and drinking in Soho's many pubs and restaurants. Beatnik culture began here and Soho's Carnaby Street was a centrepiece for swinging London in the 1960s.

Soho today has shed its seedy reputation, although there's still enough sex shops, burlesque shows and gay and lesbian bars to retain Soho's risqué vibe.

London's Soho has inspired other cities too! There's SoHo New York, Soho Hong Kong and Palermo Soho Buenos Aires.

Despite the very grand development taking place in adjoining districts, Soho did not become fashionable until recent times and was mostly known as an area settled by new immigrants. By the mid-19th century it had become the home of prostitutes and low brow music halls. 

Things looked up in the early 1900s when it gained something of a Bohemian reputation with writers, artists and actors moving in but the sex industry continued to dominate the district until as recently as the 1980s. This lucrative business was always run by organised crime groups and ensured that Soho was a notorious haunt of gangsters throughout much of the 20th century.

The music business began to really prosper here in the 1950s with a beatnik and jazz culture very much to the fore. Perhaps London's most famous jazz venue, Ronnie Scotts, is still thriving today in Frith Street. Many famous rock bands are also closely associated with Soho. The Rolling Stones played their first ever live concert here (at the legendary Marquee) and The Sex Pistols lived in Denmark Street as well as playing a number of infamous gigs. In the 1970s and 1980s Soho, and the Marquee in particular, was the place in London to head for to check out up and coming and often very controversial British bands.

Since the 1980s, the whole of Soho has undergone rapid transformation and development into a fashionable district of upmarket restaurants and media offices. There are though still a few places which are easily associated with its more colourful past and even a small remnant of the previously dominant sex industry remains.

Modern day Soho has the densest concentration of restaurants, cafés, clubs and bars in central London and truly represents the vibrant, bustling heart of the city. It is also the modern hub of London's media world with multiple advertising agencies, television and radio studios and post-production companies choosing this as their base of operations._




















Greek Street, Soho, London by dorsetbays, on Flickr


Soho, London by Gotardo, on Flickr


Soho Square, London by jolyonh, on Flickr


A piece of Italy in Soho (London - UK) by Gojca, on Flickr


Scooter Club Meeting at Bar Italia, Soho, London by monica.shaw, on Flickr


Bar Italia, Frith Street, Soho, London - DSC06246 by roger_thelwell, on Flickr


Bar Italia, Frith Street, Soho, London - DSC06221 by roger_thelwell, on Flickr


Street party in Frith Street, Soho by KiloTwo, on Flickr


"Porn Alley" (Walker's Court), Berwick Street, Soho by Luke Robinson, on Flickr


pw008-18 by Lloyd Davis, on Flickr









176 - Old Compton Street, London, UK - 2011. by John Mac 2011 UK, on Flickr


Old Compton Street by Jon Curnow, on Flickr


Cafe Boheme, Soho, W1 by Ewan-M, on Flickr









HLP-040510.JPG by Alex Segre, on Flickr


people enjoying the sun Soho square London 1st October 2011 14:37.54pm by dennoir, on Flickr









Soho Square, London by Mika


IMG_6110 Soho Square, EuroPride London 06 by globalNix, on Flickr


Lazing on a Sunday afternoon by ClarissaWAM, on Flickr









Maison Bertaux - Greek Street, Soho by Yekkes


Greek Street, Soho by wimbledonian, on Flickr


London, Coach and Horses by scottishtom, on Flickr


Ronnie Scott's, Soho, London by My Ordinary Bicycle Life, on Flickr


----------



## danm (Aug 25, 2010)

*Shoreditch + Brick Lane, Hoxton, Old Street* (East London)

_Less than two and a half miles away from the centre of London, Shoreditch is part of inner city London within the London Borough of Hackney. Interestingly, Shoreditch is famous for being a location where the five postal districts meet. 

Originally, Shoreditch was nothing more than a rural district on the outskirts of early London. Throughout the 18th and 19th centuries, however, Shoreditch became much more densely populated but suffered the same fate as other East London locations during the early 20th century when it was badly affected by both World Wars. 

Since then, Shoreditch has gained popularity and is often referred to in association with the neighbouring district of Hoxton. With numerous trendy bars and restaurants as well as purpose- built housing, Shoreditch is now a thriving, young community.

A triangle of influences have made Shoreditch into one of London’s most distinctive and unusual areas. To the East, Bangla-town and Brick Lane – London’s celebrated curry mile – are a riot of smells and colours from the Indian sub-continent. In the West, the looming towers of Liverpool Street and the City represent the world’s most concentrated area of money-making talent, where a number of sophisticated business hotels have sprung up. And right in the middle of it all is Spitalfields market, a citadel of the working classes and home of the cockney music hall tradition. The result is an area where trendy bars sit next to cut-price Bangladeshi restaurants, where artists and fashionistas from Hackney and Shoreditch make their own clothes with fabrics from sari shops, and traditional cockney butchers share space with exclusive delicatessens.

Though now part of the inner city, Shoreditch was previously an extramural suburb of the City of London, centred around Shoreditch Church at the crossroads where Shoreditch High Street and Kingsland Road are intersected by Old Street and Hackney Road.

Shoreditch High Street and Kingsland road are a small sector of the Roman Ermine Street and modern A10. Known also as the Old North Road, it was a major coaching route to the north, exiting the City at Bishopsgate. The east-west course of Old Street-Hackney Road was also probably originally a Roman Road, connecting Silchester with Colchester, bypassing the City of London to the south.

In 1576 James Burbage built the first playhouse in England, known as 'The Theatre', on the site of the Priory. Some of Shakespeare's plays were performed here and at the nearby Curtain Theatre, built the following year and 200 yards (183 m) to the south (marked by a commemorative plaque in Hewett Street off Curtain Road). It was here that Shakespeare's Romeo and Juliet gained 'Curtain plaudits' and where Henry V was performed within 'this wooden O'. In 1599 Shakespeare's Company literally upped sticks and moved the timbers of 'The Theatre' to Southwark at expiration of the lease to construct The Globe. The Curtain continued performing plays in Shoreditch until at least 1627.

The suburb of Shoreditch was attractive as a location for these early theatres because it was outside the jurisdiction of the somewhat puritanical City fathers. Even so, they drew the wrath of contemporary moralists.

During the 17th century, wealthy traders and Huguenot silk weavers moved to the area, establishing a textile industry centred to the south around Spitalfields. By the 19th century Shoreditch was also the locus of the furniture industry, now commemorated in the Geffrye Museum on Kingsland Road. However the area declined along with both textile and furniture industries and by the end of the 19th Century Shoreditch was a byword for crime, prostitution and poverty. This situation was not improved by extensive devastation of the housing stock in the Blitz during World War II and insensitive redevelopment in the post war period.

The historic heart of Shoreditch is Shoreditch High Street and Shoreditch Church. In the past the area of Shoreditch was defined by the borders of the parish of Shoreditch which later defined the borders of the Metropolitan Borough of Shoreditch. Since 1965, when the latter unit of local government was dissolved, it has been more fuzzily defined. Hoxton to the north of Old Street was historically part of Shoreditch parish and borough and is still, often, conflated with it.

Shoreditch has, since around 1996, become a popular and fashionable part of London. Often conflated with neighbouring Hoxton, the area has been subject to considerable gentrification in the past twenty years, with accompanying rises in land and property prices.

Recently – During the second 'dot-com' boom the area has become popular with London based web technology companies who base their head offices around Old Street. These include Last.fm, Dopplr, Songkick, SocialGO and 7digital – who tend to gravitate towards Old Street roundabout, popularising the term 'Silicon Roundabout' to describe the area, referred to by Prime Minister David Cameron in a speech in November 2010.

Formerly a predominantly working class area, Shoreditch and Hoxton have, in recent years, been gentrified by the creative industries and those who work in them. Former industrial buildings have been converted to offices and flats, while Curtain Road and Old Street are notable for their clubs and pubs which offer a variety of venues to rival those of the West End. Art galleries, bars, restaurants, media businesses and the building of the Hackney Community College campus are further features of this transformation. However, to the north, east and south, poor quality housing and urban decay is still prevalent. Other traditions of working class entertainment survive on Shoreditch High Street where the music halls of yesteryear have been replaced by the greatest concentration of striptease venues in London._











DSC_0515 Shoreditch, The Old Fire Station by photographer695, on Flickr


Shoreditch at night 4 by Noa Alvarez, on Flickr


Shoreditch 1 by Noa Alvarez, on Flickr


Shoreditch 3 by Noa Alvarez, on Flickr


London at night by seanbjack, on Flickr











Bedroom Bar, Shoreditch, EC2 by Ewan-M, on Flickr


Bavarian Beerhouse, EC1 by Ewan-M, on Flickr




















shoreditch by NDWHill, on Flickr


Gaia  by Hookedblog, on Flickr




































2891.jpg, The Vibe Bar Brick Lane Shoreditch London England by Paul Carstairs




















Brick Lane by stevecadman, on Flickr


Brick Lane by snapshotlondon, on Flickr


Brick Lane by larzor, on Flickr











Brick Lane - HDR by David Prior, on Flickr


Brick Lane Cinematic by AlpineEdge, on Flickr


Brick Lane, East London by roger_thelwell, on Flickr


Brick Lane, London, at night by Margaret Antkowski, on Flickr


Hoxton Square by h_be1, on Flickr











Hoxton Square by brixtonia is no more, on Flickr


Hoxton Square by LAURALEES, on Flickr


Snow, Hoxton Square, London by Tony Mines, on Flickr


Snow, Curtain Rd, London by Tony Mines, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

this might become a good thread but you have to provide the links and sources of the pictures (even if they're yours) hosted on flickr and some of us don't have very fast internet speed, so it would be great if you post the pictures properly like 3 or 4 at a time rather than a massive amount in the same post. on top of that, there are many london threads in this section. anyway, thanks for your effort though


----------



## danm (Aug 25, 2010)

*Blackheath* (South London)

_Blackheath is a district of South London, England.

Blackheath has picture-book charm, twisting streets and a church on the heath that adorns local Christmas cards, but becomes the focus for sunseekers in summer. The heath also accommodates visiting circuses and kite festivals, and is the start of the London Marathon.

Butchers, bakers, delis and posh frock shops vie to service well-heeled residents, while the Blackheath Concert Hall sees to their musical life, and good private schools.

Blackheath Common, to the south of Greenwich Park, is a World Heritage Site. It benefits from a high vantage point beside the Thames so you get some good views over the capital and from Point Hill you can see the three counties of Essex, Kent and Surrey laid out before you. There are four ponds on the site with the Hare and Billet pond having the most natural appearance. Once heathland covered with gorse, the area takes on a more managed appearance although wild flowers are still encouraged to grow. It's also steeped in history. King Henry V met Londoners here returning from his triumph at Agincourt and Wat Tyler's band of rebels grouped here during the Peasants' Revolt of 1381.

Dick Turpin was among the highwaymen who used to prey on passengers travelling from London to Dover. The heath has a long history of hosting fairs and community gatherings, a tradition which continues to this day. Free firework displays take place each November alongside annual kite-flying festivals earlier in the year. As anyone who's braved the London marathon will know, the heath is the starting point for the annual 25-mile challenge._


Blackheath. London. by aunali2000, on Flickr


Blackheath by skauthen2, on Flickr


Tranquil Vale by BA123, on Flickr


All Saints Church, Blackheath, London _G108021 by fotdmike, on Flickr


0202 Blackheath, London by andy linden, on Flickr


Blackheath, London, England by roger_thelwell, on Flickr


Winter Sunrise All Saints Church, Blackheath, London. by dan_ol, on Flickr









Blackheath Village as seen from the Crown by Soggy Semolina, on Flickr











Blackheath Village by Jamie Macdonald Cole, on Flickr


----------



## danm (Aug 25, 2010)

*Camden Town *(North London)

_London's Camden Town offers a mind-bending plethora of eclectic, intriguing and unique experiences. Visitors and locals gather to hunt for treasures in Camden's markets, to stroll by Regent's canal, gaze at the beautiful buildings, sample cuisine from around the world, listen to live music and soak up the vibrant and diverse atmosphere.

Camden is located in between some of London's most salubrious neighbourhoods. On one side is bookish Bloomsbury, to the other posh Primrose Hill – not forgetting the dizzy heights of gorgeous Hampstead to the north.

You'll find food from around the globe in Camden's many eateries and street vendors. 

And, if all that shopping has given you a powerful thirst, you're never far from a bar in Camden.

Camden has for many years a hub for London's live music scene, with legendary venues that have launched many big names. 

In recent years, Camden has ditched its grubby image to become one of the capital's most fashionable addresses. The moment you step outside the tube station, Camden attacks the senses. Bass thumps from the market stalls' speakers, the scent of street food and incense permeates the air, and goths, punks, pushers and tourists shove past, giving the area an unorthodox charm. Come to Camden for the atmosphere, but stay for the cheap restaurants and awesome live music scene.

Camden Town's musical reputation has attracted more than its share of media companies from record labels, like Creation, to the television giant MTV (Europe) which has its studios here right on the canal at Camden Lock. It is no surprise that well-known musicians are often seen in Camden's bars and shops. One, Prince = the Artist, even opened his own purple-painted store in Chalk Farm Road in the early 90's. _


Camden Town, London, UK - May 2005 - Patrick Nouhailler © by Nouhailler, on Flickr


Camden Town by Il Della, on Flickr


Regent's canal, Camden Town by Gkriniaris, on Flickr


Camden Lock Market by Gkriniaris, on Flickr


Camden Town by Maury Mauser, on Flickr


Camden Town by O'Bydalej, on Flickr


Camden Town by XXâ–²â–²â–²X, on Flickr


Camden Town by Pearlsa, on Flickr


Spiral by Pearlsa, on Flickr


Camden Town by phalinn, on Flickr


Camden Town by phalinn, on Flickr


Camden Town by phalinn, on Flickr


Camden Town by dimplesphotography, on Flickr


Camden Town, UK by ZX-6R, on Flickr


Camden Town, UK by ZX-6R, on Flickr


DSC_0213 Camden Town London by photographer695, on Flickr


----------



## danm (Aug 25, 2010)

*Wimbledon* (South-West London)

_For those in the know, Wimbledon is where you'll find one of London's most perfect villages. With fantastic shops and a great atmosphere, this leafy London area is perhaps best known for one of the world's top sporting events: The Wimbledon Lawn Tennis Championships. The Wimbledon tennis courts will also be a London 2012 Olympic venue. 

The Village has a rural feel sited on the edge Wimbledon Common; the blend of chic shops, cafes and bars set amongst handsome period buildings and open spaces make Wimbledon Village unique in London.

As with many of the London suburbs, the area remained predominantly rural until the 19th century when rail travel became more popular and those working in the city were able to live a little further out of town. In Wimbledon, this transformation occurred around 1855. After this boom, Wimbledon saw a large number of new business, shops and housing in the area, making it one of the most popular south-western suburbs. 

'WimbleDurban' as it's affectionately known is home to a huge community of settlers (both short and long term) from the southern hemisphere. There's a massive South African representation in the area, resulting in lively weekend nightlife. The area's English residents are mainly young professional tenants and family orientated homeowners. 'The Village' (posh area at the top of Wimbledon Hill) plays host to millionaires, celebrities and those living the 'Playboy' lifestyle who swan around swanky bars wearing sunglasses indoors.

South Wimbledon is a genuinely multicultural area, housing a lot of North African and Polish immigrants who provide a great deal of the local workforce. With a real mix of residents Wimbledon has a friendly and welcoming atmosphere to travellers. Wherever you're from you'll find friends from nearby and meet people from cultures a million miles from your own.

Wimbledon Common has its own public golf course where players have to wear red for safety reasons. In the summer, people flock from all over London to drink in one of the area's much-loved pubs, The Hand in Hand and Crooked Billet. The Common is also home to a museum of windmill and milling history, which is housed in an old windmill. Cannizaro Park, a 34-acre listed garden just off Wimbledon Common, hosts an annual jazz festival and open-air theatre productions in the summer. Southside House, a former Tudor farmhouse which is steeped in history, laden in art and furnishings, is very popular with period film-makers, while the Buddhapadipa Temple, just around the corner from the All English Lawn Tennis and Croquet Club, is London's first Thai Buddhist temple. Wimbledon high street includes some old-fashioned shops and boats the Toynbee drinking fountain, erected in 1868. Ramblers take interest in the Wandle River Trail, which can be followed on foot or on bike all the way to Wandsworth or Croydon. Other landmarks include the Edwardian Grade II listed New Wimbledon Theatre, St Mary's Church and Merton Abbey Mills, which hosts a weekend arts and craft market. And finally, lest we forget, Wimbledon was the home of those famous furry recyclers, The Wombles of Wimbledon._


Wimbledon Village by Massimo Usai, on Flickr


Wimbledon Village by sarflondondunc, on Flickr


Wimbledon Theatre in Snow by JLByrne, on Flickr


Toynbee Memorial Drinking Fountain, Wimbledon Village by Jessicamulley, on Flickr


0802_Wimbledon Village_002 by discoroge, on Flickr


A Day out in Wimbledon Village by luckkie, on Flickr


Wimbledon Common in the snow by renmus, on Flickr









Wimbledon Village by chrisww, on Flickr









Wimbledon Village pond by chrisww, on Flickr


Southfields to Wimbledon Village by den99, on Flickr









Wimbledon by abhiiiiiii!, on Flickr


----------



## Insider92 (Aug 6, 2009)

Great thread.


----------



## danm (Aug 25, 2010)

*Notting Hill* (West London)

_Notting Hill is definitely more than just the setting for a famous movie. It plays host to Europe's biggest street festival, is brimming with fashionable restaurants, bars and shops, and is home to one of the city's best markets: Portobello Road Market.

Attracting thousands of people to its quirky backstreets and pretty gardens, Notting Hill is the perfect place to spend a weekend. Whether you're into shopping, eating, film, or plain people watching, Notting Hill is a great place to spend some time.

The incredible diversity of an area that contained some of the most expensive houses in the Capital next to some of the roughest council estates caused riots in 1958, but in the 1970s and 1980s, the potent mixture of Mediterranean, Caribbean, and half-a-dozen other London cultures led to an extraordinary flowering. The record shops of Portobello Road and Ladbroke Grove became home to London’s reggae and punk scenes, and artists, musicians, and writers moved into the area. Traditionally, this isn't a hub for tourists so hotels haven't flourished but it is a vibrant place to spend some time. The southern end of Notting Hill has become thoroughly gentrified, but in the north there is still a vibrant cultural and musical life, and the weekly market remains one of London’s most colourful. The last weekend of August is when Notting Hill returns to its roots, as almost the entire area is taken over by Carnival, Europe’s biggest and best street party.

The area remained rural until the westward expansion of London reached Bayswater in the early 19th century. The main landowner in Notting Hill was the Ladbroke family, and from the 1820s James Weller Ladbroke began to undertake the development of the Ladbroke Estate. Working with the architect and surveyor Thomas Allason, Ladbroke began to lay out streets and houses, with a view to turning the area into a fashionable suburb of the capital (although the development did not get seriously under way until the 1840s). Many of these streets bear the Ladbroke name, including Ladbroke Grove, the main north-south axis of the area, and Ladbroke Square, the largest private garden square in London.

The reputation of the district altered over the course of the 20th century. As middle class households ceased to employ servants, the large Notting Hill houses lost their market and were increasingly split into multiple occupation. During the Blitz a number of buildings were damaged or destroyed by the Luftwaffe, including All Saints' church, which was hit in 1940 and again in 1944. In the postwar period the name Notting Hill evoked a down-at-heel area of cheap lodgings, epitomised by the racketeering landlord Peter Rachman and the murders committed by John Christie in 10 Rillington Place, since demolished. The area to the north east, Golborne, was particularly known for being, in the words of Charles Booth, "one of the worst areas in London".

The slums were cleared during redevelopment in the 1960s and 1970s when the Westway Flyover and Trellick Tower were built. It is now home to a vibrant Mediterranean community, mainly Portuguese, Spanish and Moroccan.

By the 1980s, single-occupation houses began to return to favour with families who could afford to occupy them, and parts of Notting Hill are today among London's most desirable areas. The parts of Notting Hill near Holland Park are characterised by well-maintained stucco-fronted pillar-porched houses, private gardens, communal gardens, access to the public parks at Holland Park and Kensington Gardens, and smart shops._


Notting Hill Carnival by chromatius, on Flickr


Notting Hill Carnival by Life Is Random Photos, on Flickr


Notting Hill by Jennyfer Vigue, on Flickr


Notting Hill by Yes Becky, on Flickr


Notting Hill by Olivier Bruchez, on Flickr


Notting Hill by rach4pink, on Flickr


Notting Hill by Olivier Bruchez, on Flickr


Notting Hill by Olivier Bruchez, on Flickr


Notting Hill Carnival 07 by Massimo Usai, on Flickr


Notting Hill Carnival 2011/2 by jengga, on Flickr


Notting Hill Carnival by Simone Merli, on Flickr


Portobello Road by Stephen Sanders, on Flickr


Portobello Road by casnas, on Flickr


Portobello Road by John Kumar, on Flickr


Portobello Road Markets by London Attractions Guide, on Flickr


----------



## danm (Aug 25, 2010)

*Brixton* (South London)

_Situated smack bang in the centre of south London, Brixton has become a go-to haunt for foodies, clubbers, artists and rockers alike. This cultural mecca is filled with a sense of community, which is evident for anyone who has shopped in Brixton Village or enjoyed a drink with local residents outside the Ritzy cinema. And for those in search of a party, Brixton’s famous live venues, including the Brixton Academy and Hootananny, draw in the late night crowds.

Today, Brixton contains a real mix of inhabitants, with some people who have lived there for generations and others latching on to the new trendy image that the region projects. As Brixton is less than four miles from the centre of London, it is increasingly becoming popular with professionals and families.

Brixton’s character is changing. The 1981 riots and the racial tension in the area gave Brixton a dangerous image, however in recent years young middle class professionals have started to move in, attracted by cheap house prices and good transport links. Step out of the tube station and you will find a bustling, noisy high street replete with commuters pacing towards their destinations, people touting their wares and other assorted characters; there are Caribbean and Asian eateries aplenty and cheap shops – don’t miss the lively Brixton Market on Electric Avenue.

The name Brixton is thought to originate from Brixistance, meaning the stone of Brixi, a Saxon lord.

It was only at the end of the 18th Century that villages and settlements formed around Brixton, as the original woodland was gradually reduced until the area was covered in farmland and market garden known for game and strawberries.

The area remained undeveloped until the beginning of the 19th century, the main settlements being near Stockwell, Brixton Hill and Coldharbour Lane. With the opening of Vauxhall Bridge in 1816 improved access to Central London led to a process of suburban development.

Brixton transformed into a middle class suburb between the 1860s and 1890s. Railways linked Brixton with the centre of London when the Chatham Main Line was built through the area by the London, Chatham and Dover Railway in the 1860s. In 1880, Electric Avenue was so named after it became the first street in London to be lit by electricity. In this time large expensive houses were constructed along the main roads in Brixton, which were converted into flats and boarding houses at the turn of the century as the middle classes were replaced by an influx of the working classes. By 1925 Brixton attracted thousands, amongst others housing the largest shopping centre in South London at the time, as well as a thriving market, cinemas, pubs and a theatre. In the 1920s Brixton was the shopping capital of South London with three large department stores and some of the earliest branches of what are now Britain's major national retailers. Today Brixton Road is the main shopping area, fusing into Brixton Market.

The Brixton area was bombed during World War II, contributing to a severe housing crisis, which in turn led to urban decay. This was followed by slum clearances and the building of council housing. In the 1940s and 1950s many immigrants, particularly from the West Indies, settled in Brixton. More recent immigrants include a large Portuguese community (see Little Portugal) and other EU citizens._


Brixton Building by andy broomfield, on Flickr


Brixton Mural by Stephskimo, on Flickr


Brixton Windmill by Ben Rimmer, on Flickr


brixton whiteout by emmablackbird, on Flickr


Brixton Market by xavi_penades, on Flickr


Brixton Market by xavi_penades, on Flickr









Atlantic Road, Brixton by The Guti, on Flickr


Brixton Town Hall by stevecadman, on Flickr


Brixton Market by Jan1ce, on Flickr


atlantic road soundsystem by i'mnopro, on Flickr


The Crowds in Atlantic Road by Wraith34, on Flickr


Untitled by redmanali7, on Flickr


Untitled by redmanali7, on Flickr


Untitled by redmanali7, on Flickr









Brixton Ritzy by Elliot Page, on Flickr


ritzy cinema brixton by world of andrew woodyatt, on Flickr


Brixton DSC_9103 by cjb22, on Flickr


Brixton Academy by Marianne | mnoo, on Flickr


Brixton crowd for Pendulum by guestoboard, on Flickr


----------



## danm (Aug 25, 2010)

*Covent Garden* (Central London)

_Covent Garden, London is famous for its shops, street performers, bars, restaurants, theatres and the Royal Opera House. Covent Garden is an Italian-style piazza packed with restaurants, bars and fashionable boutiques. Surrounded by Theatreland, in the heart of London's West End, the area is recognised as the capital's premier entertainment and leisure destination.

At the heart of the Covent Garden piazza lies the famous market, designed in 1632 by Inigo Jones and now visited by 30 million tourists each year. The large glass covered building comprises several arcades of fashionable boutiques, cafés and an arts and crafts, the Apple Market.

In the open piazza jugglers, mime artists, variety acts and musicians delight and amaze the crowds. 

Restaurants, cafés and bars line the piazza, offering great views of this daily spectacle.

A settlement has existed in the Covent Garden area since Roman times - the first century AD, when London was known as Londinium.

Covent Garden's name has its origins in the mists of time - dating back to the reign of King John in the 13th century. It was a 40 acre site and formed the large kitchen garden for the Convent or Abbey of St Peter at Westminster. For the benefit of modern day visitors, the land lay between St Martin's Lane in the west, Drury Lane in the east, Floral Street to the north and Maiden Lane to the south.

The monks' 'convent garden' became a major source of fruit and vegetables in London and, for the next 700 years, Covent Garden became inexorably linked with fresh 'fruit and veg'.

In 1540, following his dispute with the Roman Catholic Church, King Henry VIII dissolved all the country’s monastic properties. Much of the Abbey’s ‘Convent Garden’ land was granted to John Russell – the 1st Earl of Bedford – and would remain in the same family until 1918.

In 1630 the fourth Earl of Bedford commissioned the architect Inigo Jones to build houses on the site that would be ‘fit for the habitations of gentleman’. Jones had travelled widely and was greatly inspired by the grand Piazzas and buildings in Italy. He created Covent Garden’s Piazza – the first open square in England. It was essentially an ‘experiment’ in town planning as he also designed the perfectly straight grid of streets surrounding the Piazza. Londoners at the time were used to a much more disorganised road system so this was a welcome change.

Covent Garden has always been synonymous with entertainment, and in 1642 Samuel Pepys wrote about the first Punch and Judy shows being staged in the area. These shows continued in the 18th and 19th centuries and the area became a magnet for Bohemian society attracting many writer and artists.

London's preeminent "patent" house was founded by Thomas Killgrew (who lived on the Piazza) in 1663 under a charter granted by Charles II that conferred upon him a monopoly on legitimate drama. Today, the Theatre Royal on Drury Lane remains the oldest functioning London theatre.

Acting and opera became intrinsically linked with Covent Garden, and as well as the Theatre Royal on Drury Lane, the area boasts many other theatres including the Aldwych, the Lyceum, the Duchess, the New London, the Coliseum, the Fortune and the Donmar.

Over time, many well-known actors lived and worked in the area. David Garrick's house on Southampton Street survives and many streets take their names from actors of the time: Betterton, Macklin, Garrick, Kemble and Kean. St Paul's Church became known as ""the actors' church"" and on the inner walls and in the garden are numerous plaques as memorials to famous personalities of the performing arts.

The Great Fire of London in 1666 destroyed many smaller and rival markets in the east of the city and - almost overnight - Covent Garden became the most important fruit, vegetable and flower market in the country. Exotic items from around the world now arrived by boat from the River Thames.

In the 18th century, as the market's popularity and size grew, the aristocracy that had owned and lived in Jones' houses around Covent Garden began to gravitate to more fashionable new developments in Soho and Mayfair.

The oldest restaurant in London, Rules was established on Maiden Lane. The restaurant is still thriving today and serves traditional English food specialising in game.

The Scottish engineer John Logie Baird transmitted the first television picture from a street near the Covent Garden Piazza. The picture was of a head of a ventriloquist’s dummy named ‘Stooky Bill’.

Covent Garden was used as the backdrop for the film ‘My Fair Lady’, where the cockney flower girl, Eliza Doolittle, is successfully introduced into high society by the professor of phonetics, Henry Higgins.

In the 1970's, the market traders moved out and the site was acquired by the Greater London Council. When Covent Garden Market closed, the site fell into disrepair and most of the surrounding area was earmarked for complete redevelopment which would have included hotels, conference centres and major roads. However public outcry resulted in the Secretary of State for the Environment listing over 250 buildings to protect them._


covent garden by davide [NoNsTaBiLiZzAtO], on Flickr


Covent Garden by Snowykate, on Flickr


Covent Garden, Opera by gigi4791, on Flickr


Covent garden by Raman_k, on Flickr


Covent Garden with christmas decoration, London UK by beatbull, on Flickr


Covent Garden by Mags, on Flickr


St Paul's Church, Covent Garden - Façade by AndrewHavis, on Flickr


Covent Garden-2 by Paula ☼, on Flickr


Covent Garden Street Performers by tj.blackwell, on Flickr


Covent Garden, London by L Plater, on Flickr


Long acre - London by BobbyLocksville, on Flickr


Long Acre & Upper Saint Martin st. by Santi Fort, on Flickr


Floral Street - Covent Garden WC2 by se9_london, on Flickr











Garrick Theater by bfpo1, on Flickr


Earlham Street by Tosh Marshall, on Flickr


Monmouth Street by Tosh Marshall, on Flickr


Earlham Street by Tosh Marshall, on Flickr


Shaftesbury Theatre by Tosh Marshall, on Flickr


Theatre Royal Drury Lane by Tosh Marshall, on Flickr


2011 Christmas lights, Monmouth Street, Covent Garden, London by Cybermyth13, on Flickr


----------



## SkyRezo (Jan 17, 2012)

Is so happening!!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really nice thread on London, very informative with splendid photos to boot....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## danm (Aug 25, 2010)

*Bayswater & Edgware Road* (West-Central London)

_‘Diverse’ and ‘cosmopolitan’ are just two of the words that can be used to describe Bayswater. Centrally located just three miles from Charing Cross, Bayswater hugs the northern part of Hyde Park making it both attractive and easily accessible. 

One of the factors that add to the diversity in Bayswater is the fact that it boasts the largest number of hotels of any London region. There is also a huge mix of cultures in Bayswater including a strong American, Greek and Brazilian contingent. The vast majority of properties in Bayswater are old Victorian terraces that have now been converted into flats and are mainly occupied by City professionals. 

The culturally diverse inhabitants of Bayswater live in one of London's most architecturally traditional areas. London's Arabic, American, and Greek communities make their homes in pillared Georgian terraces and neat garden squares, with a great expanse of Hyde Park's landscaped English parkland almost on their doorsteps. 

Edgware Road is London's Arab high street, and in summer the air is rich with the scents of Okacbasi barbecues and shisha pipes (now banished to the outdoor terraces) and full of the sounds of Middle Eastern and North African music. The route has its origins as a Roman Road and today is part of the modern A5 road, undergoing several name changes along its length, including Maida Vale, Kilburn High Road, Shoot Up Hill and Cricklewood Broadway but the road is, as a whole, known as the Edgware Road, as it is the road to Edgware. The southern part of the road near Marble Arch, noted for its distinct Middle Eastern cuisine and many late-night bars and shisha cafes, is known to Londoners by nicknames such as Little Cairo, Little Beirut and, especially near Camden, Little Cyprus. During the 18th century, it was a destination for Huguenot migrants. By 1811, Thomas Telford produced a re-design for what was then known as a section of the London to Holyhead road, a redesign considered one of the most important feats of pre-Victorian engineering. Telford's redesign emerged only a year after the area saw the establishment of Great Britain's first Indian restaurant. The area began to attract Arab migrants in the late 19th century during a period of increased trade with the Ottoman Empire. The trend continued with the arrival of Egyptians in the 1950s, and greatly expanded beginning in the 1970s and continuing to the present when events including the Lebanese Civil War, the overthrow of the Shah of Iran, and unrest in Algeria brought more Arabs to the area. They established the present-day mix of bars and shisha cafes.

The Americans, meanwhile, congregate around Whiteley's, a century-old department store that was the closest thing London has to a US-style mall prior to the opening of Westfield and One New Change. The surrounding hotels offer a fabulous base from which to explore central London. 

At the time the Doomsday Book was drawn up - soon after 1066 - the land belonged to the Abbey of Westminster, built in the 1040's in the reign of Edward I - now known as St Edward the Confessor. At this time, the tenant holding the largest parcel of land under the Abbott of Westminster was called Bainiardus (also sometimes spelled “Baynard”) - believed to be a close associate of William the Conqueror - the Norman king who replaced Harold - Edward's son after the Battle of Hastings.

As late as 1653 a parliamentary grant of the Abbey or Chapter of Westminster Abbey describes the “common field at Paddington” as being “near a place commonly called Baynard's Watering”. In 1720, the lands of the Dean and Chapter of Westminster Abbey are referred to as being owned by Alexander Bond of Bear's Watering, also in the parish of Paddington.

From these fragments of history it is understood that the area - always well known for its springs of excellent water, supplied water to the household of Bainiardus or Baynard. This would also, of course, have included his undoubtedly large farm and grazing animals. We can conclude that the memory of his name and that of his descendants was preserved for at least 6 centuries in its original form and was at some subsequent point abbreviated to simply to create the name “Bay's water”.

Bayswater was extensively developed in the Georgian era - between 1820 and 1850 - with the building of street after street of stucco town house terraces and garden squares. These are largely, though not entirely, now divided into flats or are transformed into hotels. Bayswater has one of the most cosmopolitan populations in one of the world's most cosmopolitan cities.

Bainiardius aside, Bayswater has been home to many famous characters of English history - especially once it became incorporated within London as the capital spread westwards. Amongst those famous characters who lived here are: Alexander Fleming, Winston Churchill, J. M. Barrie, Guglielmo Marconi. More recently still, Bayswater has been home to modern day celebrities, including Sting, Claudia Schiffer and Stella MCartney. Bayswater is referred to in numerous famous novels and plays, including “The Spy who came in from the Cold”, “The Importance of being Earnest”, “Smiley's people”, “Brideshead Revisited” and “My Fair Lady”._


Prince Edward, Bayswater, London W2 by Kake Pugh, on Flickr


Saint Sophia Greek Orthodox Cathedral, Bayswater, London by Graham Spicer, on Flickr


Bayswater, London by SteveM51, on Flickr


bayswater, london by zainal fitri, on Flickr


Bayswater, London by Faris.Fakri, on Flickr

*The Greek Orthodox Cathedral of St Sophia in Moscow Road:*










Bayswater, London by Faris.Fakri, on Flickr


Bayswater, London by Faris.Fakri, on Flickr


St. Matthew's Parish Church by optilude, on Flickr


Queensway by gstoke, on Flickr


Edgware Road, London by bluebeart, on Flickr


Edgware Road at dusk. by mikekingphoto, on Flickr











Grand Union Canal - Near Westbourne Terrace Road by Myopic Fish, on Flickr


Westbourne Terrace by cannam, on Flickr


Westbourne Grove by FilmFan, on Flickr


Westbourne Grove again by FilmFan, on Flickr


----------



## danm (Aug 25, 2010)

New pictures added to the Richmond section, 7 at the end which are of Richmond Hill: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87646239&postcount=3


----------



## jeromeee (Oct 16, 2009)

very nice thread!

nice to see pictures of Bayswater, I was there last year and really much enjoyed Queensway.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

great thread


----------



## tehpr0 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome thread!Its rly interesting to see a different part of london besides the london eye or the shard^^


----------



## lafreak84 (Oct 26, 2010)

Great thread, thank you. London is really amazing.


----------



## danm (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks guys. Whilst there are some great threads of London on here, they all tend to show the same old sights and landmarks. London is such a vibrant and diverse place that I thought we needed a thread to show the less well known sides to London - its patchwork of vastly different and diverse places (physically and culturally).


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Great idea for a thread! London is so diverse just showing the old central sites does it injustice.


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

Richmond looks lovely I would love to visit that area of greater London


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Fantastic thread, really have caught the London we all know and love. I look forward to further updates.


----------



## danm (Aug 25, 2010)

*Knightsbridge, Kensington & Belgravia* (West-Central London)

_Knightsbridge is a cosmopolitan byword for wealth, taste and discernment. Centrally located in the city of Westminster and bordering Belgravia the home of London’s social elite.

The district of Knightsbridge is identified by The London Plan as one of two ‘international centres’ in the city of London, the West End being the other. Noted for its cultural and financial wealth, Knightsbridge is inhabited by many of the world’s richest people and boasts some of the highest property prices in the world. 

Knightsbridge was originally a small hamlet or locality outside the City of London, between the villages of Chelsea (Chelsey), Kensington (Kensing town) and Charing. In the time of Edward I, the manor of Knightsbridge appertained to the abbey of Westminster. It was named after a crossing of the River Westbourne, which is now an underground river. It is recorded that the citizens of London met Matilda of England at the Knight's Bridge in 1141.

Knightsbridge is home to many expensive shops, including the department stores Harrods and Harvey Nichols, and flagship stores of many British and international fashion houses, including those of London-based shoe designers Jimmy Choo and Manolo Blahnik, and two Prada stores. The district also has banks that cater for rich individuals (including Coutts, bankers to the Queen), some of London's most renowned restaurants are here, many exclusive hair and beauty salons, antiques and antiquities dealers, and chic bars and clubs.

South Kensington, situated in the Royal Borough of Kensington & Chelsea, is one of the most affluent and vibrantly active areas in London. Set in beautiful timeless surroundings, with some of the most attractive residential streets in the capital, South Kensington has a rich and colourful history.

Packed full of different cultural attractions, the area has a real cosmopolitan feel to it, making it one of the most exciting places to live and work. There is a delightful blend of people residing in South Kensington, with various international communities scattered across the district making it all the more fashionable.

South Kensington has an abundance of cultural attractions, including some of London’s finest events and museums. Head to Exhibition Road for some of the world's greatest institutions, including the Natural History Museum, Science Museum, Victoria & Albert Museum and Royal Albert Hall - all within walking distance of each other.

Kensington Palace and gardens, which border Hyde Park, are also popular attractions.

The concentration of prestigious and world-class museums in South Kensington is unique to London. In no other city would you find the likes of such luminaries as the Natural History Museum, Science Museum, Victoria and Albert Museum and Royal Albert Hall within walking distance of each other and a large number of elegant hotels. It’s no coincidence that these bastions of culture are clustered together and the name of the street that links them, Exhibition Road, gives a clue as to why they are – the Great Exhibition in Hyde Park in 1851 created the foundations for these grand institutions dedicated to the arts and sciences. It was this investment in the area that set in motion a building spurt with large terraced houses which gives the district its current appearance as a high-class residential area; streets like the Boltons are among west London's smartest addresses. Catering for this type of resident are the designer shops around Brompton Cross. There’s also a distinct European flavour to modern day South Ken with a French emphasis making it all the more chic.

One of the most cosmopolitan areas of London, North Kensington boasts the largest Moroccan population in England and is a key neighbourhood of Notting Hill, famed for its annual street carnival and the Hugh Grant rom-com Notting Hill. It's a polarised area: on the one hand you have the stuccoed Victorian and fine Georgian buildings such as the house owned by Prime Minister David Cameron; but on the other hand you have the gritty post World War II social housing estates documented in the photographs of Roger Mayne. Towering over the whole of North Kensington is Trellick Tower, the iconic 31-storey block of flats designed in the Brutalist style by the architect Erno Goldfinger.

Belgravia, home to several embassies, is centered around Belgrave Square and Eaton Square. The area is one of the most prestigious and beautiful places to live in London and offers an enviable lifestyle.

Belgravia has a cosmopolitan feel to it, with a mixture of local residents and tourists prevalent in everyday life. The area is full of hotels aimed at attracting tourists visiting the capital.

There are a plethora of attractions in and around the area, including Hyde Park, Buckingham Palace, the Guards Museum and Tate Britain, just to name a few. Furthermore, a few minutes down the road, there is a vast array of attractions in Sloane Street and Knightsbridge.

A large proportion of Belgravia was originally owned by Richard Grosvenor, the second Marquess of Westminster. A lot of developments were erected in the area during the early to mid nineteenth century - starting in 1820. Much of the area is still run by the Grosvenor Estate, which is owned by the Duke of Westminster.

Belgravia has long been home to many rich and famous people, along with high profile politicians and international high net worth families.

Many of the grand homes in the area were converted into embassies following World War II, particularly in Belgrave Square._


Sheraton Skyline Hotel London Heathrow—Harrods Knightsbridge (London Shot9) by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Brompton Oratory in Knightsbridge, London by escottf, on Flickr


DSC_0294 Harrods in Knightsbridge London by photographer695, on Flickr


The Wilton Arms, Knightsbridge by bluebeart, on Flickr


Knightsbridge - London, England by kassy humphreys, on Flickr









Street View of Knightsbridge, London, England by Andrew Bartels, on Flickr


Jack O'Shea's, Knightsbridge, London SW7 by Kake Pugh, on Flickr


Sports Car, Knightsbridge, London by sarah.t.nz, on Flickr


Knightsbridge by sarah.t.nz, on Flickr









Knightsbridge, London SW3 by Pikuanna, on Flickr


Knightsbridge, London by Jason R. Johnson, on Flickr


Cathedral of the Dormition of the Mother of God & All Saints Russian Orthodox Church, Knightsbridge, London, England by The History Files, on Flickr









Mandarin Oriental London, on Flickr


St Columba's by failing_angel, on Flickr


Italian restaurant by allenthepostman, on Flickr


Brompton Road by Shalott's Mirror, on Flickr


London 2009 by hunbille, on Flickr


Brompton Road by Jeremai Smith, on Flickr


Knighstbridge at Rush Hour! by â™« Claire â™«, on Flickr


FAB Design SLR, Bugatti Veyron Sang Noir by maaci, on Flickr


South Kensington, London by bluebeart, on Flickr


South Kensington, London by bluebeart, on Flickr


South Kensington, London by bluebeart, on Flickr


South Kensington, London by bluebeart, on Flickr


South Kensington, London by bluebeart, on Flickr


Victoria & Albert Museum, South Kensington, London by Geraldine Curtis, on Flickr


South Kensington, London by ntalka, on Flickr


South Kensington, London by ntalka, on Flickr


South Kensington, London by ntalka, on Flickr


South Kensington, London by ntalka, on Flickr


South Kensington, London by Turboff, on Flickr


South Kensington by nicnac1000, on Flickr


Natural History Museum by pencer, on Flickr


Natural History Museum, London, UK by Robby Virus, on Flickr


Royal Albert Hall by Jutiar, on Flickr


Royal Albert Hall by boeke, on Flickr


Last Night of the Proms 2010 by ianxn, on Flickr


The Pantechnicon Warehouse - Belgravia - London by nick.garrod, on Flickr


Elizabeth Street, Belgravia, London by henningthomsen, on Flickr


'The Grenadier' Belgravia London by ♔ Georgie R, on Flickr


View across Eaton Square, Belgravia by chibeba, on Flickr


View across Eaton Square, Belgravia by chibeba, on Flickr


23a Eaton Square SW1 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


Eaton Square by HerryLawford, on Flickr


St Mary the Boltons by Ingo_D, on Flickr


Kensington by Turboff, on Flickr


The Boltons by Turboff, on Flickr


Bramham Gardens by Turboff, on Flickr


----------



## danm (Aug 25, 2010)

A good website on London's villages: http://www.thelondonmagazine.co.uk/London-Villages.html


----------



## rst22 (Jul 28, 2008)

danm said:


> *Soho* (Central London)
> 
> _Soho is a hard place to pin down. The district – and its southern subsection Chinatown – teems with tourists going to West End shows, media professionals marching to work, hungry patrons sampling some of London's best restaurants and people looking to have a long night out at one (or several) of the area's clubs, bars and pubs. But Soho was also home to many historical figures, including Mozart, Karl Marx and The Sex Pistols. Many Londoners still think it’s all about sex, but the fact is, Soho should be as notable for its history and culture as it is for the sleaze.
> 
> ...


Update:



danm said:


> On the train home this evening I saw a very small article in the Evening Standard saying that plans have been submitted for approval to Westminster council to turn Walkers Court in Soho into offices. People can say it's sleazy and seedy - but doesn't this just further sanitise another area of London?
> 
> Love it or loathe it, this is part of the character of Soho. I'm quite happy with a number of the changes in Soho over the years. The area used to be rife with drug dealers and prostitutes and wasn't all that safe until the 90's. On the whole, Soho strikes a good balance now between being edgy, bohemian and a place with good clubs, bars and restaurants. But Walkers Court is probably the last remnant of the old Soho. It is hardly dangerous anymore and just adds a slightly risque vibe to the area.
> 
> I can't actually find the article online, but if anyone comes across more info on these plans then post in here.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the nice updates...kay:


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

where the crouch end?


----------

